# Post pellet, corn and biomass log prices in fuel price guide (link in this post or at top of your sc



## webbie (Dec 17, 2007)

These will be found at:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/fuels

But ONLY after you and all of our other members enter the prices and suppliers in your area.

This is our Fuel Price Report section, and I hope it will help everyone find heat for the best prices!


----------

